# Hello HauntForum members



## palmspringshaunt (Jul 11, 2011)

My name is Chris. The reason I have joined this forum is my Aunt, who may have been a member of this forum (I believe NightShades Nightmare is the user name she used on the various haunt forums she posted on), had recently left this earth towards the big haunt in the sky. She has developed mechanical props and accumulated tons of decor, etc... over the last 20 years of her yearly haunt. Before we would put her works/collection up for sale at a garage sale, we would like to contact the members of the haunt forum world to see if any items are of interest for use in your various haunts/projects. She loved her haunts and all who shared her passion for horror. This is where she would have her collection distributed.

My question would be where is the proper place to post to allow interested members contact me that might be interested. I live in Southern California, Palm Springs area. Any information would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance for any assistance.

Regards,

PalmSpringsHaunt


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hello Chris and welcome to the forum.








Nightshade 

Please create a thread in the classified section with the items you wish to sell. 
Halloween Classifieds: For Sale or Trade


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chris, sorry to hear about your Aunt.


----------



## palmspringshaunt (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you for your kindness and respect. I will post in the classifieds.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

She was also a member of Halloween Forum so you may want to post the info there also.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your aunt.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I am sorry to learn about your Aunt's passing. It's great that you are looking for a new home for the props. Good luck!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very sad and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I remember your Aunt. She was already a forum member when I joined. Great fellow haunter. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear about the loss of your Aunt.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss Chris. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the passing of your aunt "Nightshade". I hope you can find a good home for her props.


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Chris, I am sorry to hear of the loss of your aunt, Nightshade, it is a grat thing you are doing, I know she wouldbe happy if her props went to others who share herlove of Halloween


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Was that Empress Nightshade? I'm so sorry to hear this. She was a very nice lady. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

No not Empress Nightshade. http://www.hauntforum.com/member.php?u=77


----------

